# To Do or Not To Do - that Is the question



## Ravel (Dec 30, 2011)

We are in that strange limbo never-never land between Christmas and New Year. The present-buying and opening is done, the food mainly consumed and we have 6 days to fill before the New Year.

Life seems to switch to slow motion. Many working people take up the irresistible Christmas promotional offer of 3 days leave for 10 days holiday. For most of us this is a once-a-year long week at home, possibly interspersed with visits from grandparents or day-trips to relatives in the north. But even with these taken into account, we have this strange scary sensation of waking up to day after day of blank time.

Strange indeed. Strange in that it happens only once a year. Strange in that our daily lives are ruled, governed, driven and organised by tasks, deadlines, obligations and responsibilities. So when these take a so-called holiday, we can be left floundering. We want to “make the most” of this unique stretch of time at home. But what does that mean? It is all rather scary.

I know, I should catch up on all those medium-priority home-based tasks which have nagging me all year. The ones which have been on my “to do” list since April waiting for air-time. So far this week I have sealed the shower unit, tidied out my tool-box, sorted out my nails and screws, pruned my wardrobe, taken the analogue TVs to the tip and sorted out endless old photos. So my conscience is partly assuaged. It is also partly assuaged by the fact that I have not done any real work – i.e. the stuff I am on holiday from. Good.

Yet all of that also leaves a rather unsatisfactory feeling. Yes, at the end of the holiday I can convince myself that I didn’t waste the time. Exhibit A, your honour, 1 to do list with 12 ticks. But, honestly, this is just resorting to the tried and tested technique of filling my life with tasks. That is relatively easy. I do that most days; work tasks, home tasks, car tasks, money tasks. All of which is chasing after the wind. The quicker we get through them, the more come flying at us. Our tasks are never done – we shall all die with a full to do list and an bulging inbox.

This is where mild panic can set in. If we didn’t have our tasks, and our deadlines, our self-enforced activity, our responsibilities, what would become of the world? Surely things would fall apart without us? And even more frightening (I shudder to think of it) what on earth would we do with our time?

Well we could do nothing. Two people have suggested that to me recently. Clearly some sort of joke doing the rounds for Christmas. How can you Do nothing? It is a contradiction, and impossibility. You may as well ask me to levitate.

How about some leisure activities, or building some inter-personal relationships? So I could read a book. I just did that – well I finished one. Tick. Or take some creative photos. Tick. Upload on facebook as evidence. Tick. Or engage in conversation with a convenient family member? When they get up I will – pending tick. Or I could write this blog. Almost done, almost a tick. Surely all of those qualify. How am I doing?

Here is another idea. It is the end of 2011. We have a new year coming. What shall I do differently to change my life, impact the world, make a difference? I need a new regime, new targets. Read a book a month. Join a photography club. Cycle and run once a week. Make some new friends. Put my CV out there. Get myself published. Learn the piano. Take up paragliding. Swim the channel. Run faster. Post all of the aforementioned on facebook as evidence:- tick, tick, tick, tick, tick, tick, tick, tick, tick, tick.

Tick, tick, tick, tick – the clock is ticking. _Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day, we fritter and waste the hours in an off-hand way_.I am wasting time. 

Time to get on with something. Do something, change something, resolve something, fix something. No time to stop and stare. To Do or not To Do – that is the real question.​


----------



## nerot (Dec 30, 2011)

Excellent piece of writing!  You had my attention captured and immediately I was comparing my experience of the week between holidays with yours, nodding my head in agreement.  The way we are compelled to fill up our time is a very good point.  I guess your question "to do or not to do" will be on my mind this day.


----------



## ibeelaw (Dec 30, 2011)

Your writing confirms an idea that I've had for a really long time.  We are defined by the different levels of DO.  If we do we are a doer and that says something about your character.  If we don't, we don't and that says something as well.  If we did and what we did help to compliment our characters and for what we are doing - Well, that seems to say it all, to a degree, if of course there is a definite balance between all of the dos and don'ts, dids, doings, and dones.  

There is no doubt in my mind that what you are saying is so!  Having time on your hands with nothing to do is frightening. The why has to do with DO's social impact.  You put words to ideas that I knew but couldn't formulate.


----------



## Divus (Jan 3, 2012)

Ravel,
I like what I read and what you have written strikes a chord with me.
We are living in a western world where to do nothing is almost a sin.

There are to my way of thinking a few mistakes in your piece.  Leave it for a couple of weeks then re-read and look for the mistakes.

Then write  more.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Jan 7, 2012)

Fun read, thanks Ravel.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 8, 2012)

Those who believe there is some meaning to life will be moved by this story. Those who don't, won't.


----------



## Ravel (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks all for your kind comments ! I'll make a note to proof read it Divus.

Ox - I guess you dont thiink there is and are not?


----------



## The Backward OX (Jan 10, 2012)

Correct, there isn't, and I never said that.


----------



## Divus (Jan 11, 2012)

Some years ago I eventually came to believe that we spend time in this life and not money.

I made a decision in 1996 to give up working at the age of 58.    I have never really regretted that decision.

But several of my old business friends now drive around in flash Mercedes cars whilst I have only a mere Daihatsu.


----------



## tornskate (Jan 17, 2012)

I like it. Even the title dragged me in: "Wait a second, I thought the quote was 'To be or not to be'..." 

Heh, I get it now. ^^;

Nice work.


----------



## Ravel (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks tornskate . . . .  titles are the bait !


----------



## JRBurgher (Jan 21, 2012)

I find this story a wonderful read, I do believe in life having meaning, yet... I am more saddened than anything, taking pity on ourselves who live this kind of existence until one day we are too old to continue.  I think there is a danger in our being drawn to becoming obsessed by meaningless tasks, and losing focus on things that matter.

In the end, what really matters?  Will we leave our mark on society doing our mundane checklists?  Would the world stop if we never posted a thing on Facebook?  The intrigue of your story gives one reason to stop and think: What has happened to us?  Has corporate life turned us into zombies, living our lives according to its rules?  We all have bathtubs to caulk, light bulbs to change, and laundry to do.  The real challenge is to not focus on these, yet live for those things that matter.

As for the mechanics of the story and the story-telling itself...  Absolutely wonderful technique.  You grab the reader's attention and your wording pulls us through your story without hitting any speed bumps along the way.  I love Pink Floyd, but putting that into your writing sort of changed my frame of mind and I stubbed my toe in the figurative sense when I hit that.  My personal ending would have been "you know what, I'm going fishing instead."

Nice work. Can't wait to read more.  
JRB

P.S. I would properly give credit to the Pink Floyd lyrics so as not to run the risk of plagiarism.


----------



## Cesar (Jan 24, 2012)

A very real piece. I think most people will feel a connection to your message.


----------

